# Anyone watched these to help your sex life..



## exchange2k3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Better Sex Video Series: Sexplorations - Volumes 1, 2, 3
Amazon.com: Better Sex Video Series: Sexplorations - Volumes 1, 2, 3 DVDs + FREE Music CD "Journeys" DVD/music CD Set: Dr. Linda Banner; Ph.D.; Dr. Eli Coleman; Ph.D.; Robin Millhausen; Ph.D.; Dr. Eusebio Rubio-Aurioles; MD; Ph.D., Dr. Mark Schoen: M

Probably should have ask before i ordered, But i'm getting some movement out of my wife. on this subject and also she has started to read "The Sex-Starved Marriage: Boosting Your Marriage Libido: A Couple's Guide" 

So far it is like this she is on top or i am. If i try something different she'll totally shows she is not into it before it even starts. we have been together for 9 years 4 married. She has been with one person before me.

I want it at least 3 times a week she is like 3 times a month but i don't know if she would even initiated it that much if i didn't. To give you an idea, Sat was a lazy day we went to the store and shopped cleaned up around the house some then we put our 9month old to bed and watched a movie. After the movie we went to bed, i was holding her like i always do when we go to bed but she felt the errection and first thing out of her mouth is someone needs to go take a cold shower.

So if anyone else knows of some better videos or books to get this ball moving i would like to know


----------

